# House next door moaning



## DJZ-ST (Oct 29, 2011)

I was washing my car this morning on my drive. The house next door is an old couple and he came out having a rant at me, because some water was running down their drive from me washing my car. Our drive are next to each other only a small fence between. 

Is he just being funny or could something come about this ?

Thanks dave


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I doubt they could do anything, its not going to cause any damage to there drive or anything like that, more likely to just be moaning for the sake of it.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

its pretty obvious that hes being a b3ll3nd


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Just a thought but what about putting a spillage kit down to stop any liquids from going on his side. Then Snow foam the moaning old git......


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

dillinja999 said:


> its pretty obvious that hes being a b3ll3nd


This^^^^^


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I always get moaned at. And its either my exhaust or snowfoam


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Imo he's just being a **** but If you want to **** him off I can recommend buying a ****erel, that really will give the old git something to complain about lol


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Seriously though i would offer to clean his car (if he has one) for all the heartache you cause while doing your own.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Simz said:


> Seriously though i would offer to clean his car (if he has one) for all the heartache you cause while doing your own.


For the sake of not falling out with a neighbour I agree.

Do be careful though come the colder months when your water could possibly freeze on his path, whole new dilemma then!


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Simz said:


> Seriously though i would offer to clean his car (if he has one) for all the heartache you cause while doing your own.


2nd'd.

just watch out it dosen't turn to ice......


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Does he moan at the big man upstairs when it rains? FFS and I thought my neighbours were cranks.


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

What are you going to do? Water finds its own level and unless he is King Canute he will have to put up with it. As posted watch out for cold weather as it could be a contributory factor if an accident ensues and litigation is forthcoming.
I have the same problem as you, except my next-door neighbour was whinging about the water coming off my roof into his garden that he had fully paved FFS!
PyRo


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Phone the police and tell them has dodgy looking people coming to his house at all hours in big flash cars and you have heard discussions of drugs and arms dealing, and also people trafficking....also mention that his back garden has recently been paved over and you also think his computer systems may be worth investigating!!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

who does he moan at when its rainwater running down his drive

as long as you dont leave water/products/chemicals etc to sit on his drive, not a lot can be done

politely ask him how you could avoid getting anything on his drive as you are so close


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

From experience i would go round and have a talk to establish what the root cause of his moaning really is, that way you will know if he really is a bell---


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

Offer to wash his car and then live in harmony!
I mow my neighbour's small front lawn and they let me connect my hose to their outside tap because I'm on a water meter and they aren't.
Back scratching is a wonderful thing.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

When you say they are an "odd couple", on what basis have you formed this opinion? I know some I would describe as odd because I firmed up a fence and one screw showed the sharp tip on the other side. It was the first screw I used before getting shorter and when finished he said to me, " I will look for some grommets to cover up the sharp tips showing through" 

I said what tips? He walked me round and showed me the one and generally pointed somewhere else then back at the one. I took it out in seconds. If they are like that you will never win.

If they take care of their property and there are trails of soapy water regularly running down part of their drive which they perceive may have an adverse effect such as moss etc. they rightly or wrongly may mention it.

I think the answer is to ask what he feels is the problem and see what you can do to address it.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

shine247 said:


> When you say they are an "odd couple", on what basis have you formed this opinion? I know some I would describe as odd because I firmed up a fence and one screw showed the sharp tip on the other side. It was the first screw I used before getting shorter and when finished he said to me, " I will look for some grommets to cover up the sharp tips showing through"
> 
> I said what tips? He walked me round and showed me the one and generally pointed somewhere else then back at the one. I took it out in seconds. If they are like that you will never win.
> 
> ...


I'll give you a tip.
Get down to Specsavers.:thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Cover him in ipa and flick a match at him


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

shine247 said:


> When you say they are an "odd couple", on what basis have you formed this opinion? I know some I would describe as odd because I firmed up a fence and one screw showed the sharp tip on the other side. It was the first screw I used before getting shorter and when finished he said to me, " I will look for some grommets to cover up the sharp tips showing through"
> 
> I said what tips? He walked me round and showed me the one and generally pointed somewhere else then back at the one. I took it out in seconds. If they are like that you will never win.
> 
> ...


^ that bit :thumb:

It may be leaving a dirty residue from all the muck that we have to remove from the cars in this weather. Remember - he could just simply be as nuts about his drive as we are about our cars.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Does he wear slippers? You could sh1t in them?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

S63 said:


> I'll give you a tip.
> Get down to Specsavers.:thumb:


A long way off needing their services but when I do I will remember you endorse them.


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

This could be a problem from last year freezing water or foam and he didn't want to say anything back then and with ice approaching he's feeling a tad touchy .


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Kriminal said:


> ^ that bit :thumb:
> 
> It may be leaving a dirty residue from all the muck that we have to remove from the cars in this weather. Remember - he could just simply be as nuts about his drive as we are about our cars.


:lol: Could well be right Dave.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Rob74 said:


> Imo he's just being a **** but If you want to **** him off I can recommend buying a ****erel, that really will give the old git something to complain about lol


A c0ck for a c0ck then.


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

IMO just communicate with him, and do your best to keep him happy without him taking the p155. You have to live together and and problems will result in a stressful situation.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

No why should he wash his car?:S Some people are pathetic.The bloke obviosly has nothing better to do or to complain about.The right thing to do is just say sorry and thats it and try avoid getting the water over.Hell get over it its only water running down it will dry.

Its not like hes gone and sprayed water on the person houses windows
Its not like He has snow foamed which i think can stick?
Its not like hes sprayed all the mud off his car over onto the house...

People need to get a grip.all they do is moan moan moan .So what if some water goes down the drive....geez.Anybody would of thought hes playing music really loud or smashed his windows in..


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

mr.t said:


> No why should he wash his car?:S Some people are pathetic.The bloke obviosly has nothing better to do or to complain about.The right thing to do is just say sorry and thats it and try avoid getting the water over.Hell get over it its only water running down it will dry.
> 
> Its not like hes gone and sprayed water on the person houses windows
> Its not like He has snow foamed which i think can stick?
> ...


So i think what you are saying Mr T is, He should get some NUTS!!!! Sorry couldn't resist...


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

S63 said:


> For the sake of not falling out with a neighbour I agree.
> 
> Do be careful though come the colder months when your water could possibly freeze on his path, whole new dilemma then!


Yeah make sure you video this its gonna be a hillarious.

( only joking seriously think about a small bund wall if it happens in winter he has you by the short and curlys


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

This country never ceases to amaze me. How someone can moan about water is beyond me. If you're washing 20 cars a day and his drive is flooded I could understand it but he sounds like a classic grumpy old b'stard to me, I've got them here, moaning about this & that. The problem starts properly ime if you go out of your way to accommodate them, if he's a proper moaning old fcuker he will see it as a sign of him getting one over on you and that's when he'll start c0cking his leg. Ive made that mistake in the past, old neighbour moaned about noisy power washer every Sunday morning, I stopped using it which he loved so he started moaning about other things. Haven't made that mistake since. Best thing I've found is to carry on a bit but don't take the pi$$. 

If the water freezes it could be a problem but that's as much nature's fault as yours, if it's a problem he can always build himself a wall to stop it coming down his drive. 

Or you could go sh1t in his slipper as suggested, I like that one lol.


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

This sounds exactly like my neighbour, he moaned at me because he had a light mist of water on his car after I washed mine, I apologised and told him I would ask him every time I wash my car To he put his inside his garage , he turned round and said he will decide when he wants to put his car away.

He even moaned at me to cut my grass everyday incase weeds go into his garden

Safe to say after that I gave him a earful and haven't spoke to him in 2 years


----------



## DJZ-ST (Oct 29, 2011)

Hahaa i guess ill just ignore him, But keep on washing my car 

He also moaned at me in the summer months for the same reason.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I would agree with someone who posted earlier - speak to him and get to the root of what the problem is. Come to a mutually agreeable solution which you are both happy with. We can't just dismiss someone as being odd because they don't like water on their drive. The majority of us on here could be perceived as odd with the way we wash our cars. We wouldn't want anything to get on there would we when it was all nice and sparkling clean? It will be better for you both in the long run.


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

the way I look at this is 

irrelevant of whether he is odd or a nutter etc. you are letting the dirty water run across his property. if he wants it stopped then you will have to. he can claim all sorts of reasons that it is damaging his property or creating a dangerous situation. 

he has every right to want it stopped 

he probably isn't being a total nutter for no reason. he probably has justified concerns and wants it stopped. 

I would recommend you talk to him. 
there must be some way you can stop it running across his property
maybe a row of bricks would divert it


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Simz said:


> So i think what you are saying Mr T is, He should get some NUTS!!!! Sorry couldn't resist...


Very good, like what you did there 😉


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Talking of Specsavers, it's funny how the neighbours are now "odd" instead of just "old", as in the OP!
But, I agree it would be best to talk to them/offer to wash their car, as there is nothing worse than having bad relations with those next door!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ah, at least someone has noticed.:thumb:


----------



## jmc197 (Aug 6, 2013)

I would ask him why he has a problem with it (nicely) and if he is worried about it freezing tell him you will put some grit down for him , if he is worried about residue tell him you will hose it down for him , I would try not to **** him off too much he is probably gonna live there till he dies , which means unless you move your gonna have to live next to him for a lot of years he could make life difficult for you coz he probably has nothing else to do with his time , I would be nice first may be simple to fix


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

I find it always helps to be polite and say you will try your best to avoid it happening again and then hit him (not literally) with a preprepared list of things he does that annoys you.

Unlikely he will moan again but if he does do the same thing. 4 things to his 1 is a good ratio - he will soon get the message.:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Can you not wash it on the road?

I mostly pull our cars out the yard to wash it keeps the drive cleaner and in winter less chance of ice on the drive and path, only washing in yard with ONR.

The road outside gets a sweeper down it each week also.

Other options can you make a soak away down the divide in this respect you can also sweep excess water left on your drive into it if you clean on your drive again cutting down ice.

As to neighbour's issue what we perceive as a little may seam like lake michigan in there mind... non of us are there to see what water or any other issue is.

Best recourse is to simply ask whats the main or only issue and do they have any practical resolutions, dont say practical to them as may come across as condescending.

What is acceptable to them and on the whole how can this be resolved to there and your satisfaction...

*This below i really like...*



Slime said:


> Offer to wash his car and then live in harmony!
> I mow my neighbour's small front lawn and they let me connect my hose to their outside tap because I'm on a water meter and they aren't.
> Back scratching is a wonderful thing.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

I have this aswell my neighbour and have a shared drive we have fell out over me washing my car - we don't speak now


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I try to sell my neighbours a wash kit, they are all happy using a sponge that they leave on the floor ..


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

My plan would be empathy - " _I understand how you must feel about this _" - then inevitability " _this is always going to happen when I wash my car I suppose, given the layout of the two drives _" - then compensation " Y_ou can rest assured I will always make sure it is cleared away when I have finished, especially in Winter_ "

That should take away most of his arguments for moaning and make him feel unreasonable about continuing to moan. You could offer to wash his car if he is then friendly.

Plan B - if he continues to be an idiot about it all after that, just state that there is nothing illegal about waste water run-off and the only consideration is for both of you to invest in a new, shared drainage system .... that should send him packing if he is old LOL


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Aren't there laws about waste water even when washing your own car on your own property? I know it's petty but you might find the law is on your neighbour's side.


----------



## DJZ-ST (Oct 29, 2011)

His drive is lower than mine it is soaking through the block paving, then coming out at a lower level on his side?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ahaaa now we DO run into the relms of the law and waste run off.
If you have concrete or blockpaving then you should have gully drains than collect the run off into a soak away. If you have shingle gravel or dirt then its fine to run the water through that.
So in the eyes of the law (and building regs ) you should have drains in place to prevent this happening.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Maybe He's just old school, and has respect for borders and such. Perhaps agree some sort of run-off so His drive stays clean. As mentioned, if He, or His Wife were to slip, it would be unfair on them.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

President Swirl said:


> Maybe He's just old school, and has respect for borders and such. Perhaps agree some sort of run-off so His drive stays clean. As mentioned, if He, or His Wife were to slip, it would be unfair on them.


My old, since departed, bless him, neighbour was like this. To be fair, he'd probably have a gentle moan as well. But, he was proper old school, ex chippy, and totally house proud.

My other neighbour, since moved, thank god, actually moaned about me to my Uncle about me using a hosepipe washing the car during an "apparent hosepipe ban". What he didn't know, our village was the only place in the county NOT to have a ban...


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

President Swirl said:


> Maybe He's just old school, and has respect for borders and such.


This made me laugh, sadly it is true though - we had an actual fight in our street a couple of years back because someone got fed up of his next door neighbours parking their cars on the road in front of his property - not on his drive, not within the boundary of his property, just on the road in front of it (next to a raised kerb, so technically totally legal). He used to park one of his cars right in line with the boundary of his property to stop them doing it...

There is a generational difference with this I think - older generations are much more concerned about encroachment on their property, even if it's just something as simple as water as in this case. Remember OP, to you it's not a big issue but to him it might be. As has been suggested several times, have a chat, see what he'd like you to do about it, or failing that put some kind of barrier in place next time so the water runs off somewhere else


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Personally i'd just do it in the road to save the agg.


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

I had the same problem when I was doing a valet on a we car the fellas old neighbour came out cus part of the hose was on his drive I politely moved it of his driveway an he decided to have another rant about how the power washer was annoying him with the noise. That's when I politely (well maybe not politely) told him to fk off back into his house out of my road. To my surprise the police pulled up 20 mins later. Shockin. We're they told me they have been at the owners house a few times about complaints from this old man. Police actually cudnt believe and both took one of my business cards and I have since detaile both their cars. So worked out well in the end. And for good measure before I packed the power washer up I left him with a white driveway he was livid


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

CivicTypeR. said:


> And for good measure before I packed the power washer up I left him with a white driveway he was livid


Thats just plain ignorance let alone criminal damage.
Its not about getting even or getting one over its about being the bigger person and fining a compromise


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

AllenF said:


> Thats just plain ignorance let alone criminal damage.
> Its not about getting even or getting one over its about being the bigger person and fining a compromise


Exactly, that white stuff freezes, he slips, the civil liability claim may well put you out of work for good.

Not worth the hassle mate.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

If i was to wash my car on my drive the water would also run onto my neighbour's drive, out of respect i snow foam and wash on the road then move on to my drive to clay,dry,polish glaze and wax not to mention the hoover. He came out a few weeks ago and asked to use my hose as it was out "sure you can" I then watched him sponge in hand that had some sort of soap poured on it and off he went, when he finished he placed sponge on the floor and rinsed his car!!! "Cheers Simon":thumb: " you are welcome". I am happy, he is happy.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I detail both my neighbours cars, because they are nice, I enjoy it and they never take the micky or question what I am up to. Everybody is happy.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I detail both my neighbours cars, because they are nice, I enjoy it and they never take the micky or question what I am up to. Everybody is happy.


Agree, i have said i will do his but he just says he likes to do it.... I have done his alloys when he isn't looking though.....


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Personally i'd just do it in the road to save the agg.


Unlike you, I'd of thought you take the dog ****e in a burning bag route :lol:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah nice but it HAS to be at three am to be effective as well as funny


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Is he bald and wears a hat? This might be the start of an elaborate scheme to reduce your house price before making you an offer. Next thing he will be cooking meth in your shed.


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

Lol. F-him (not literally).

Chemical guys do a rather expensive water reclaimer. Like a shallow paddling pool for your car. You can decide where the chemical waste water goes then...like into his flower beds.

RIP Roses


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Wait for a blisting hot sunny day when his mrs has the washing out and all the windows are open... or 8am one sunday morning

hire one of these










buy some of this










and some gravel to dig a soak away

fire it up and get busy making a hellish dust










when he comes out complaining just say your putting a drain in to keep him happy........










bet he never complains again :devil:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

andy monty said:


> Wait for a blisting hot sunny day when his mrs has the washing out and all the windows are open... or 8am one sunday morning
> 
> hire one of these
> 
> ...












to the neighbours heads?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

In all seriousness they are pretty petty but as S63 says be careful when we start having cold weather :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Life's to short to fall out about this sort of stuff. Can you put some form of edging along the side of the drive to channel the water away from his?


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Tell him that he's got nothing to worry about because the dry bones of the previous neighbours burried under your driveway will soak the water up really quickly.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

stumpy90 said:


> Tell him that he's got nothing to worry about because the dry bones of the previous neighbours burried under your driveway will soak the water up really quickly.


Perfect


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

i think we need a photo of this driveway!


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

It's astonishing just how downright nasty some responses to threads like these
can become. It's beyond the point where I'd ever want to be associated with
them as a fellow detailing enthusiast. Living with neighbours is a two-way thing
that you have absolutely no choice over. Why make life a living hell, either for 
yourselves, or anyone else?

There are hundreds of different ways to achieve getting a clean car. Why not 
simply explore a couple or three of these alternatives instead?

Just because it's "detailing" does not have to mean that it's your way or no
way. Just be a kind human being, to yourself first, because that's where basic
happiness starts...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Directly outside my house is a tree. My neighbours to the right own three cars, which already makes parking a problem for me.

However when it comes to washing the car, they will kindly move cars out the way so mine can be parked and washed away from the tree.

On certain days the street looks like on of those "car handwash" places, as they ask if it is okay to use the PW and wash their cars and we all get stuck in (all my products:wall. Looks brilliant when you see 4 cars in a row coated with snow foam.

At the end of the day, the little extra kindness and help that should be offered, will go a lot further then attacking and p155ing them off.

How would you react if they accidently did something that made your car dirty, would you then become the "Old couple"?


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Ahaaa now we DO run into the relms of the law and waste run off.
> If you have concrete or blockpaving then you should have gully drains than collect the run off into a soak away. If you have shingle gravel or dirt then its fine to run the water through that.
> So in the eyes of the law (and building regs ) you should have drains in place to prevent this happening.


Not so

Block paving doesnt need a drain off as it is pervious, ie allows water to drain into the substrate below

Its only in the past few years that building regs require planing and drains if the area is impervious and over 5 sq m


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Lowiepete said:


> It's astonishing just how downright nasty some responses to threads like these
> can become. It's beyond the point where I'd ever want to be associated with
> them as a fellow detailing enthusiast. Living with neighbours is a two-way thing
> that you have absolutely no choice over. Why make life a living hell, either for
> ...


A fact lost on people at times.

But don't forget,the majority of people who comment in a nasty way would do precisely nothing aggressively in reality. It's the way of the forums...everyone's a badman and not to be messed with:lol:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

From PPG13 regs...



> Effluent and run-off from vehicle washing and cleaning activities can damage the environment and pollute rivers,
> streams, burns and groundwater. Dirt, brake dust, traffic film residue and oil that is washed off are all pollutants.
> The cleaning agents you use (including those labelled biodegradable or traffic film removers) are very poisonous to
> river life. If you cause pollution, you are breaking the law and spoiling your environment.


This applies to household activities too although PPG13 regs are for trade waste.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...achment_data/file/290144/pmho0307bmdx-e-e.pdf


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Lowiepete said:


> It's astonishing just how downright nasty some responses to threads like these
> can become. It's beyond the point where I'd ever want to be associated with
> them as a fellow detailing enthusiast. Living with neighbours is a two-way thing
> that you have absolutely no choice over. Why make life a living hell, either for
> ...


I see your point

Unfortunately there are some people you just cannot appease

Slightly different case for me

I was building an extension to my house, im in the trade, i went out of my way to keep the site clean and noise to a minimum.

The bloke 2 doors away tried everything he could to cause me problems, unfortunately for him i had all the answers as we in the trade see this all the time.
He even complained to the H S E about my scaffolding being an inch too low over the public footpath.Even though i had gone out of my way to allow people to walk under it.

I already had permission to close off the path so i did just that, so his actions stopped other people using the path.

Neighbors suddenly go green with envy as they dont like to be the one in the smaller house

This was a bloke who had already extended his house twice, but in his eyes that didn't count.

So to sum up, you just cant please some people and a sharp go f*ck yourself is the only answer, at least that way he wont talk to you so cant moan at you anymore


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Nanoman said:


> From PPG13 regs...
> 
> This applies to household activities too although PPG13 regs are for trade waste.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...achment_data/file/290144/pmho0307bmdx-e-e.pdf


What happens when it rains and wash brake dust and the like off your car.

I asked about an Eastern European car wash by us recently regards TFR etc
The environment agency paid a cursory visit ie not interested one bit.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

richardr said:


> What happens when it rains and wash brake dust and the like off your car.
> 
> I asked about an Eastern European car wash by us recently regards TFR etc
> The environment agency paid a cursory visit ie not interested one bit.


Clearly that's not vehicle washing so doesn't fall under that law. What we're talking about is waste water from household activities, not rain.


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

ignore it.

What does he do when it rains then? Shout at the sky?


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

When I saw the Stihl saw picture I thought it was going to be what my brother did. He didn't get on with his nieghbour in Austrailia so he filled his strimmer with petrol started it up with plenty revs, positioned a cooling fan beside it.............. and went out for the day!
Not big or clever!


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

richardr said:


> I see your point
> 
> Unfortunately there are some people you just cannot appease
> 
> ...


For me, it's never the only answer.


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

ignore it.

What does he do when it rains then? Shout at the sky?

I've just read this entire thread and some of the relies are daft on both sides of the discussion.

It not a reasonable complaint. Its the sort of thing that someone with little to occupy themselves with makes a fuss about.

lets not lose sight of the complaint which is "ooh you're making a small bot of my driveway a bit wet".

Just say you'll try to be more careful but remind him that ultimately you aren't committing any offence and its a free country.


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Slime said:


> For me, it's never the only answer.


You should have come and dealt with this bloke then

He could bring tears to a saint,s eyes


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh dear, I don't think I was claiming a 100% success rate! I used to have an 
intransigent neighbour and it cast a dark shadow against where I live for too
long, so much so that I'm thrilled to have some much nicer people living there 
now. I even have access to their car as my test-mule :thumb:

What I was railing against is one following the other in upping the ante in terms
of nastiness, whenever _anything_ to do with detailing is citicised. I'm just 
aghast at some of the suggestions! I'm not so naiive to not recognise that 
people outside of the hobby won't understand, but to attack these people, 
whether physically or verbally, can that really be justified? It only paints a 
picture of there being some miserable gits here. Not in my name, thanks.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Lowiepete said:


> Oh dear, I don't think I was claiming a 100% success rate! I used to have an
> intransigent neighbour and it cast a dark shadow against where I live for too
> long, so much so that I'm thrilled to have some much nicer people living there
> now. I even have access to their car as my test-mule :thumb:
> ...


It was oh dear

I wasnt advocating upping the ante, just some people wont budge from their point of view/stance


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

richardr said:


> It was oh dear
> 
> I wasnt advocating upping the ante, *just some people wont budge from their point of view*/stance


If they're not going to change their stance, let it go.
Two stubborn mules has to be worse than one, surely.
Try to learn to live with the situation without adding fuel to the fire, as that'll only escalate the ill feeling, and will only make matters worse.

*We're here for a good time, not a long time!*

*Slime*.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Lovely weather today.....


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

stumpy90 said:


> Lovely weather today.....


It might be where you are. I want to do a job outside and it is raining. And the [email protected]@dy drive is wet.


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Slime said:


> If they're not going to change their stance, let it go.
> Two stubborn mules has to be worse than one, surely.
> Try to learn to live with the situation without adding fuel to the fire, as that'll only escalate the ill feeling, and will only make matters worse.
> 
> ...


Wasnt a problem for me, i had all the bases covered.

Wasnt just me either it was all the near neighbors and one used to work with him

Dont get grief now any way he died


----------

